# Hedgie Con in Delaware, WHO'S GOING!



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

http://hedgiecon.wix.com/eastcoast

Same hedgehog convention from this post: http://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne/things-we-learned-at-the-hedgehog-convention#.jkLwzNpYO

Who's going!? I will be there with my three boys (I need to update my signature to include hedgie three). Gus may or may not be going because he tends to be anti-social  I don't want him hissing at everyone. I'm showing Wembley and he will be in the costume contest as the TARDIS and my new baby, Chip, will be Chip (a chipped cup) from Beauty and the Beast 

I'll also eventually post a picture of myself so that people know what I look like and can come up and say hello!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I showed this to my fiance and he was so excited LOL. He says that if we'd seen it sooner we would have made the trip from Ohio! Haha!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't go this time, I went two years ago though and it was a lot of fun. There was so much neat stuff for sale. Daisy competed last time and I think I am going to send her up with my friend this year. My friend, who is a rescuer in Roanoke, VA will be there with all of her rescues.
I would highly recommend going to anyone!
-Susan H.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Wish I could go, I've seen the pictures from last year and it looks like a lot of fun. Hope you'll have a good time


----------



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

That looks awesome! We have a family reunion that same weekend...Is there another similar convention happening this year? I looked online but I didn't see one. Have a blast, hedgehoginthetardis!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like so much fun! I wish I could go


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Does anyone know of any hedgehog conventions in the south? Like Texas??


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

The convention was amazing! The next one is in 2017, but I'm hoping there will be others I can attend in the meantime ^_^


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I have always wanted to go to one!


----------

